# Diabetic..? Short of insulin on the Algarve ?



## Pauljenny (Feb 24, 2020)

Jenny has reduced her insulin demand by 70% and has lowered her prescription to suit.
We have some surplus Mixtard 30 penfill  capsules on the fridge, , due to expire in August.

If they're of any use to anyone, maybe after a motor home fridge failure, for example, just contact us.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 24, 2020)

So. The rumours about a couple of drug dealers setting up down your way were obviously true after all... 

All this innocent talk about picking oranges was just a smoke screen for the ignorant all along, eh?


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 24, 2020)

About time you stopped feeding the poor bride on a sugar only diet keeping her energy up for night time fun.


----------



## harrow (Feb 24, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> So. The rumours about a couple of drug dealers setting up down your way were obviously true after all...
> 
> All this innocent talk about picking oranges was just a smoke screen for the ignorant all along, eh?



That's was just what I was thinking !, its the sort of thing you read in the Sunday newspapers, British pensions fund retirement by drug dealing !


----------



## Fazerloz (Feb 24, 2020)

harrow said:


> That's was just what I was thinking !, its the sort of thing you read in the Sunday newspapers, British pensions fund retirement by drug dealing !



Everybody should have a hobby.


----------



## Penny13 (Feb 25, 2020)

That’s nice of you will keep it in mind


----------

